# weeping moss***56k warning**



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have received a good amount from a member here recently, my first try at moss for some time now. 

I have wrapped it around some driftwood with pieces of hair net to keep it in place. Is this moss a slow grower? What are some of the favorable conditions it likes to keep it healthy? My temp in tank is @ 78. Any suggestions?
-Pete


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

I have over ten species of moss and they don't seem to require specific conditions. The guys in Singapore will tell you to keep the temp right around where you have it or less. They will grow in low light, but of course they will grow a lot faster with hight light and high CO2. Hardness doesn't seem to matter (within a practical range). I dose heavily, via the EI. The main problem with moss is that algae can grow on it really easy, if there is any algae in your tank, it will grow on the moss. That being said, I'ld say the main requirement to grow moss well is an established, algae free tank.

Here's a pic of a bunch of my mosses growing for about a month ( I just got the Weeping last weekend so it's not much to look at yet):










Here's my Spiky Moss:


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looking at my weeping moss this morning and noticed that some sections of it doesnt seem to be "full". There is the vine/strand but some parts there isnt any leaves to it. Its kind of hard to explain but trying my best. I notice new growth of the moss by the bright green tips at the end of each vine/strand but cant figure why some of them are lacking the "fullness" to it.:icon_redf This is my second try with moss and was kinda hoping things would be better this time around. The moss is getting excellent lighting and co2. 

Is this a sign of a deficiency? Maybe I tied the hairnet and fishing sting too tight on certain sections. Any ideas? Ill try to post some pics if I get around to it later tonight.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

When you first get moss, it may not be in the best condition. Some parts may be brown, etc... If you are seeing new growth tips then its ok, the moss is growing even if some parts of it are not. When you put moss in a new tank it usually just sits for a week or more, then starts to grow. Give it some time.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

That's the experience I have had with the weeping moss. I have some in a small tank with 2.5 watts a gallon and no CO2 and in a 55 with barely 2 wpg and no CO2. It sat quietly for a week or so and now it is growing well. Not as fast as the java moss in the same 55g but it is starting to fill out and look good.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey co2 I was wondering what are the 10 types of moss you have and if you could spare any. I want to start growing different species other than java, so I would be happy with even the smallest bits you can loss or any other moss like plants since a little bit will sooner or latter become allot. If not then thanks any ways.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Heres some pics of my weeping moss. Sorry for the crappy pics Ill post beters ones tommorow. 
Notice how the color is a deep green and not the bright green how most have it. I have it wrapped in hair net so it might look kind of funny. The moss just looks blaah.
All the moss in directt light. I still see the tips on some strands bright green but the moss still doesnt got the "fullness" in it.  What am I doing wrong that you guys do right with it? Anyone else got any pics of thiers?

Is it because my water is as hard as a rock perhaps?


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

I would get rid of the hair net, use 100% cotton thread or light fishing line (2lb test).

Also, you need to just give it some more time. Don't expect a lot of growth for a couple weeks. If it's algae free then it's doing good at this point in the game. I got some Weeping Moss about a week before you did, and mine's not really growing yet.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

Where can I find cotton thread? 
Is it the same as sewing thread?

As far as algae goes, it has a very small threads of hair algae here and there. Then again so does everyother plant in my tank :hihi: . I managed to harness my water params and thread algae is making a slow dissapearance.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

PeteyPob said:



> Where can I find cotton thread?
> Is it the same as sewing thread?
> 
> As far as algae goes, it has a very small threads of hair algae here and there. Then again so does everyother plant in my tank :hihi: . I managed to harness my water params and thread algae is making a slow dissapearance.


I'm not sure if it's the same as "sewing thread", it's 100% cotton, so that it eventually dissolves unlike nylon thread. By the time is has dissolved, hopefully the moss has attached. However, not all mosses attach well. For that reason, I used fishing line on all of my moss except Java. It's a little hard to tie for me, but it's not too hard. I use 2lb test line, it's so small you can't really see it at all.

As far as the algae, keep on top of it as much as possible. I see you have some Hygrophila polysperma in that tank. I would get as much of it and other fast growers as possible to help compete with the algae.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You can buy cotton sewing thread. You just need to be careful and read the spools of thread to be certain that what you are buying is actually 100% cotton as opposed to cotton/polyester blends or a 100% synthetic thread.

Mike


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok, I just saw the whole tank in the Photo Album, looks good, there's definitely enough plant mass in there.


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

I used rubberbands on mine. Works well for me and the moss is growing. And it's faster to apply rather than making sure you tie the line in tight or stuff. It's just slap on and slap off. And I feel that it has a tighter grip than nylon or cotton thread.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I took a trip[ to the hobby shop today and the only 100% cotton thread I could find was "100% mercerized cotton". Will this work?


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

I removed the hair net from the moss and tied it down best as I could with some fishing string and cotton thread. As for right now the moss is looking like crap. Cant seem to figure this out. I know I shoudl give it time but shoudl I worry when it starts to get worse over time? Or is this a stage in the adaption of the new tank?


----------



## deeplove (Dec 27, 2005)

Depending on the light, moss would take pretty much forever to get it to your liking. But be patient. My J.Moss didn't start growing till God knows when. But now it's pretty much every where.


----------

